# Hello From Rhode Island



## stam22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello,
We sail aboard an O'Day 34, cruising from Narragansett Bay to Martha's Vineyard, and we also club race on Tuesday nights out of the Barrington Yacht Club.
I have made many upgrades to Windwalker, and always appreciated the fact that I could consult with Sailnet for reference and research. I will be happy to add to that knowledge base, if possible.
Thank you.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome!

I have an O'day 35 that I also keep in Barrington... well for now anyway.

Here is a pic;


----------



## stam22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi,
Nice looking O'Day. If ever I can be of help with info on parts or service, just let me know. Over the years, I've rebuilt or replaced almost every system.
Thanks,
George


----------



## stam22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello,
I was just looking at the picture of your boat and I have a quick question, I'm looking to upgrade my front hatch, which is fiberglass right now. Do you know the name and model number on your front hatch? Is it a Lewmar or Bomar? If not a model number, then measurment.
Thanks,
George


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Front hatch is a Lewmar 60 series, and the main cabin hatch is a Lewmar 40 series.

They looked like crap when I bought the boat.









and









They have since been reglazed, and my wallet has been lightened, by Select plastics in CT. They look great though...


----------



## stam22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, that was fast, talk about service. Again, great pictures, definitely worth a thousand words. I have Bomar over the cabintop, but I will check out the Lewmar for the v-birth. Thanks again.


----------



## eelric87 (Sep 6, 2011)

Superb pictures - definitely joined the right forum! Any way hello from England


----------



## ChuckA (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi George, Welcome to Sailnet. I'm a fellow member of BYC and your neighbor on the Barrington River. I put a deposit on an ODay 28 before buying my present boat but backed out when I found some delaminated tabbing and ended up with Heart of Gold, a Pearson 28 instead.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Not meaning to hijack the thread; I am not happy with my current marina for a couple of reasons. How does one "join" the Barrington Yacht club? What are the typical annual costs? Please PM me.

- back to your regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## stam22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Not sure how to do this, since I just joined but I'll try.

ChuckA, I was at Stanley's today, speaking with Steve Terhune, and I noticed a boat with an awesome, and very noticeable graphic. Was that your boat on the hard?

eherlihy,
I will get that information for you. 
Thanks,
George


----------



## ChuckA (Dec 28, 2008)

My boat is in the water, now I'm just downriver from Moonshine, and inside of Tigress. Just a few boats away from you. My dodger is off right now, as I'm waiting for delivery of a new one.

Here's what she looks like:

IMG_4517 by chuckanastasia, on Flickr


----------

